# Glenrothes Scotch



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Recently I bought this Scotch to take with me on our Vaca. in NH.
I thought It was pretty good. I am pretty sure that there a few Single Malt drinkers here. Has any on else tried this? I am curious as to what you think. Any other quality Scotch suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

That's the one that comes in the corrigated packaging, right?

I haven't had any yet, but I've heard nothing but great things about it. I gave a bottle as a gift to a recent retiree at my PD, and he was raving that he had had it before and that it was one of his favorites. Moderately priced for sing speyside at around $50.

I like all types of whikey, scotch included, and I'm a big fan of Balvenie, a pricey bottle which is coincidentally being raffled off by GOAL according to a post 7 made today. 

As far as single malts, it really depends on what you like...Highlands are pretty mild (The Balvenies, Oban 14), Speysides are a little saltier (Take your pick...some great landmark names--all the major Glens), Lowlands are a bit more fragile (Autochen sp?).

IMO, Islays are not for beginners (I have trouble enjoying them myself) as the peatiness of an Islay can knock the beginner off their chair (ex, Laporaig)--I'm not a big Islay guy as I still find them to be a bit overpowering, but they go great after any smokey type meal, such as a steak or BBQ type food.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> That's the one that comes in the corrigated packaging, right?
> 
> I haven't had any yet, but I've heard nothing but great things about it. I gave a bottle as a gift to a recent retiree at my PD, and he was raving that he had had it before and that it was one of his favorites.
> 
> Moderately priced for sing speyside at around $50.


Yes. It was around $45.00. They have several other ones, I saw one that was near $100.00. For $45, this stuff was smooth as silk. I never mix the stuff with water, and very rarely will I do ice. This Scotch was going down very well,without any nasty after taste.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't had it yet but will have to give it a shot. I am a fan of the readily available Glenfiddich priced around $45.00 or so.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> I never mix the stuff with water, and very rarely will I do ice. This Scotch was going down very well,without any nasty after taste.


I'm also a big fan of drinking neat. Just don't miss out on other flavors that may be hidden and acn easily be opened up.

Add a couple drops of water or a small piece of ice, and you can completely open up the flavor of a scotch. Sometimes when you simply can't put up with the fire of a particular malt, doing this can tone it down enough to make it enjoyable. I might drink half the dram and then add, or if I'm enjoying it enough, I'll just keep it the way it is. I sip mine slowly so if I get it on the rocks, it tends to get FUBARed by all the water after a few minutes.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I'm also a big fan of drinking neat. Just don't miss out on other flavors that may be hidden and acn easily be opened up.
> 
> Add a couple drops of water or a small piece of ice, and you can completely open up the flavor of a scotch. Sometimes when you simply can't put up with the fire of a particular malt, doing this can tone it down enough to make it enjoyable. I might drink half the dram and then add, or if I'm enjoying it enough, I'll just keep it the way it is. I sip mine slowly so if I get it on the rocks, it tends to get FUBARed by all the water after a few minutes.


Excellent point.

That Glenfidich that Spinmass is talking about 
is bit rough for me. That one I tend dilute just a bit. Now this one is my favorite.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, well, well... I always knew our members were of discriminating taste.
I haven't yet had the pleasure of Glenrothes 263, but you have my curiosity piqued. I may have to pay a visit to the Nashua store tomorrow.

Balvenie is excellent Obes. The port cask conditioned 21 is available for sale up here for about 160 clams. It's well worth it.
My scotch of choice is Johnny Walker Black, rocks (bagged ice only, none of that cloudy crap out of an ice tray or maker) and a lemon peel twist.
But if I'm in the mood for a single-malt, I enjoy Glenlivet 18 or Dalwhinnie 15 over a little ice.
Nothing starts off a nice meal better than a scotch and no whiskey goes better with food than scotch.


----------



## 11-BRAVO (Jun 28, 2009)

View attachment 1335


Good stuff, reasonably priced (in NH at least)


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Big fan of the Glenlivet 12, but I also have a bottle Johnny Walker Blue at the house.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> That Glenfidich that Spinmass is talking about
> is bit rough for me. That one I tend dilute just a bit. Now this one is my favorite.


This happens to be my favorite as well....I like that smokey/peat flavor


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

View attachment 1337


*Bushmills 16 yr. old Single Malt,*
*for discerning tastes... *

*(or)*










POITIN will certainly suffice at times... :wink: !!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GARDA said:


> View attachment 1337
> 
> 
> *Bushmills 16 yr. old Single Malt,*
> ...


I have a bottle of Poitin. Every time that I find thr courage to drink it, I pay dearly for it the morning after. It also serves well when I need to clean something. This stuff is pure fire water, nothing less.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i think of scotch, close my eyes, and i see









give me rum or give me death!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Balvenie is excellent Obes. The port cask conditioned 21 is available for sale up here for about 160 clams. It's well worth it.


I'd love to get my hands on some of that...gotta hide the $ tag from the wife somehow...


KozmoKramer said:


> My scotch of choice is Johnny Walker Black, rocks (bagged ice only, none of that cloudy crap out of an ice tray or maker) and a lemon peel twist.


JW Black was the first bottle of scotch I ever bought.

Despite what some Scotch snobs think, I think blends have great redemining qualities. Unlike singles, they're almost always extremely consistent allowing one to nail down their pallete when learning how to taste. Plus, with many exceptions, they tend to be a bit simpler, for times when you just don't want the complexity of a single, which on the laziest of days can feel more like work than an enjoyable expierience. I'm lucky enough to possess the entire spectrum of Johnny at my home bar--with the exception of Blue, for the same reason noted regarding Mrs. Obie.


KozmoKramer said:


> But if I'm in the mood for a single-malt, I enjoy Glenlivet 18 or Dalwhinnie 15 over a little ice.


Glenlivet was the first single I ever bought, and I'm partial to the 15 yr oak cask. Just a personal preference.

Lagavulin is good, I'm still not much of an Islay drinker. I still haven't aquired a taste for that smokey peat. Islays should almost be considered a completely separate spirit.



jedediah1 said:


> i think of scotch, close my eyes, and i see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If all you've ever tried is Johnny Red and Clan MacGregor, I completely agree. After you get truned onto whiskey, rum is like drinking liquid sugar cane.

If someone is truly interested but has an issue with the heat of scotch, I'd try an older blend, like a Johnny Green or Gold, and you might change your mind. Being a bit older, they tend to have less fire than younger blends. If it's still too hot, add in a couple drops of water as mentioned earlier.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> i think of scotch, close my eyes, and i see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you feel that way, but if you must have rum, try this. It's about $50.00. Don't mix it with anything. It's strictly a sipping rum.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Big Fan of Speyside!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Sorry you feel that way, but if you must have rum, try this. It's about $50.00. Don't mix it with anything. It's strictly a sipping rum.


thanks, I'll check it out when i run out of this black seal crap i have now

and maybe next time i'm at the bar i'll hit up some johnny green, Obie...i never knew the difference between the colors, or even how many there were until last year...if i'm not mistaken red, black, blue, green? is that the order of quality too?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> thanks, I'll check it out when i run out of this black seal crap i have now
> 
> and maybe next time i'm at the bar i'll hit up some johnny green, Obie...i never knew the difference between the colors, or even how many there were until last year...if i'm not mistaken red, black, blue, green? is that the order of quality too?


There are few more

Johnniewalker


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Red is the basic JW blend (no year noted)
Black (12 year)
Green (15yr)
Gold (mix of 15yr and 18yr malts)
Blue (no years are given)
The wikipedia article is pretty good. I always find it kinda neat to see what single malts make up a particular blend.


----------

